# Please Advise - BFN, Heavy Bleed Day 7 After ET



## Jazz1975 (Mar 19, 2008)

Hi there, 

We just had our BFN confirmed this morning.  It was our first IVF cycle, and I've known for over a week that we were going to get a BFN, but the clinic told me I must wait for our OTD (today) to confirm.

I have PCOS and blocked tubes so we were advised that IVF was our best option.  I did conceive naturally 3 years ago but unfortunately miscarried at 8 weeks.  I then got a nasty post operative infection after the miscarriage, and that was when my tubes were damaged.

I'm mainly concerned because with this tx, only 6 days after ET I started spotting, and feeling very PMT ish, and then on day 28 of my cycle, exactly when my period was due, I started to bleed very heavily.  I knew there and then that it was all over for us, but when I spoke to the clinic they advised me to continue with the cyclogest and test anyway.  I continued to bleed far more heavily than a normal period for the next 4 days, and got my BFN this morning when I tested.

Has anyone got any experience of this?  What could possibly have caused it?  It was as though my body thought nothing was different even with the cyclogest.  I'm so concerned that we didn't even make it through week 1 of the 2WW, and I'm certain there must be more complications than originally thought.  I'm thinking of booking in for a Killer Cell test, do you think that'd be a good idea?  We've got to go for our follow up consultation, but I don't know when that will be yet.

Sorry for so many questions, I just can't understand why things went wrong so quickly for us.  I just wish my body would play ball for once...

All advice would be sincerely appreciated.

Lots of   to all the ladies who've had a BFN.

Rach.x


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

I am so sorry you had a BFN.   
I see that you had a lap in march. Did they unblock the tubes or removed them? I had a lap in March too,in France and at the time the doc said "if I find a blockage, I unblock, if I can't I take them away as you would not need them and not good to keep them if bloked in view of fertility treatment. ( but it turns out mine were fine, just one was a bit narrow so he enlarged it).
Future Mummy


----------



## Jazz1975 (Mar 19, 2008)

Hi FutureMummy,

Thanks for your reply.  I was told after my lap and dye in March that my tubes were blocked and that was it...  I have a small hydrosalpinx in one of the tubes but I was told the tube doesn't need to be removed because the hydro is small and at the opposite end of the tube.  To be honest, I did wonder about possibly having the tubes unblocked, but it was never given as an option, I was just told that we would need IVF.

Do you think the blocked tubes could have caused anything like this to happen?  I'm at a total loss, and am still a bit of a novice at the whole world of fertility treatment.  There must be a reason for my body to basically seem to ignore/reject the embryos so soon after they were implanted, I just wish I could know that something could be done to stop it happening again.

Rach.x


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Hi hun, I am not  doctor so could not say if it really made a difference but this is what my French doc said. I am surprised though no attempt was made to try and unblock them ( isn't the purpose of a lap, to try and repair and laser things?) . And if it was very blocked beyond repair and you had a small hydrosalpinx, I am very surprised they were not removed. Even at my NHS hospital hammersmith when I had 3 IVF, one was free and 2 were private there ( and 3 BFN) ,the consultant said to me it was important to check I did not have a hydrosalpinx in my tube that could be a problem for  IVF treatment. Thus my lap , which showed all was well. I had had  dye test before when one tube was clear and the other one , they were not sure as I had such muscle spasm , they could not access the tube properly. Maybe you should get a second opinion? 
Future Mummy


----------



## Chedza (Jun 14, 2008)

hi
Really sorry about your BFN  
Just wanted to say that also just got BFN over two weeks ago now and AF arrived a week and a half after ET. AF was heavier than normal and I reckon cos of all the nasty drugs we take into our bodies. Dont know if that helps you at all. Cons said after follow up that basically it didnt work for us and genetically embryos not able to implant. Maybe it is as black and white as that ? I understand all the anxieties about why things didnt work and i am in no way diminishing your questions but mayb sometimes it just didnt work and it is that simple?? I dont know really myself .Everyone's body reacts differently to things - ??Chedza


----------



## Scary987 (Oct 5, 2007)

Hi Rach, 

So sorry about your BFN,   we had our last BFN a couple of weeks ago. I also have PCOS and blocked tubes. They did try to unblock them but during the op the bleeding was so bad, they had to give up as my life would have been at risk if they'd continued. I've just finished my 3rd failed treatment & every time I've only made it to day 9 or 10 of the 2WW. I start spotting (brownish colour) on day 9 and then really heavy bright red bleeding from day 10 for about 5 days. My consultant doesn't seem to think there's anything to worry about. Just says we need to stay positive and try again but that doesn't make it any easier as I now start to panic when we get into the 2nd week of the wait. What's this killer cell test about? I've not heard of it?

Hope this is just a one-off for you and pray that you'll be ok next time.  

Don't give up hope!!!  

Scary x


----------



## PlanetJanet (Oct 4, 2008)

_Hi Rach,

I was so sorry to hear about your -ve result so soon after your ET. I'm posting so that you know you're not the only one who went through this. It is SO painful, and I hope you are starting to feel a bit better with the passage of time. I had PMS the day after ET and then my period started 5 days after. I also felt that my body was obvlivious to the fact that there was potential life there and it should have been behaving accordingly. It was devastating, but in a weird kind of way, I take some kind of refuge in the fact that it happened before I had a chance to get excited/anxious. It was over before it had begun, really.

I'm not sure about the Killer T test, although I am sure that there are other members who can advise you here. But, for myself, I am considering the following issues. Possibility of not enough progesterone support (this was intimated to me by one of the nurses at the clinic) due to the early spotting, immunology issues. We have our follow up next week, so I am going to be running this by the consultant and would be happy to let you know his/her thoughts. Try not to think that there are more complications, this process is a bit of a lottery to a large extent. You got so far already, so focus on that positive aspect.

I hope that has helped and wishing you lots of luck for the next one!!
  _ 
We just had our BFN confirmed this morning. It was our first IVF cycle, and I've known for over a week that we were going to get a BFN, but the clinic told me I must wait for our OTD (today) to confirm.

I have PCOS and blocked tubes so we were advised that IVF was our best option. I did conceive naturally 3 years ago but unfortunately miscarried at 8 weeks. I then got a nasty post operative infection after the miscarriage, and that was when my tubes were damaged.

I'm mainly concerned because with this tx, only 6 days after ET I started spotting, and feeling very PMT ish, and then on day 28 of my cycle, exactly when my period was due, I started to bleed very heavily. I knew there and then that it was all over for us, but when I spoke to the clinic they advised me to continue with the cyclogest and test anyway. I continued to bleed far more heavily than a normal period for the next 4 days, and got my BFN this morning when I tested.

Has anyone got any experience of this? What could possibly have caused it? It was as though my body thought nothing was different even with the cyclogest. I'm so concerned that we didn't even make it through week 1 of the 2WW, and I'm certain there must be more complications than originally thought. I'm thinking of booking in for a Killer Cell test, do you think that'd be a good idea? We've got to go for our follow up consultation, but I don't know when that will be yet.

Sorry for so many questions, I just can't understand why things went wrong so quickly for us. I just wish my body would play ball for once...

All advice would be sincerely appreciated.

Lots of  to all the ladies who've had a BFN.

Rach.x
[/quote]


----------



## Bunjy (Jan 25, 2007)

Hi there
As with everyone - sorry to hear your news. I've had 3 IVFs now the first two with Gonal F - and I lasted the two weeks wait and came on on my due date...the last IVF was with Menopur and I came on 8 days after ET. As with others, the bleed was very heavy. At follow up last week I asked about this. I was told that the bleed was caused by a drop in oestrogen - as with any period and that it was heavier as my womb lining had been 'encourage' to get really thick by all the drugs. I'm still not sure why my oestrogen dropped...that was what I wanted answered. I'd been taking the progesterone - if it was oestrogen then why wasn't I given that to take ? or maybe its just what happens when the embryo doesn't implant for some reason...If only you could sit with these Drs for an hour and pick their brains - its so difficult to be rushed in and out eh ! I had about 20minutes but sstill I came out with questions I had written down but just not asked...Ask for tests...thats all I can think of. In my situation they are going to check my egg reserve in my ovaries...but that still odesn't expliain the womb not letting things stick eh !!! and to think I had 3 ectopics that refused to come out unless cut away with the tubes they were stuck in - life just doesn't make sense sometimes x


----------



## Jazz1975 (Mar 19, 2008)

Hi Ladies,

Thank you so much for your replies, and   to all.  This whole business of fertility treatment is riddled with disappointments and stress.

We had our follow up appointment with our consultant a couple of weeks ago.  We didn't get off to the best start as he had absolutely no idea who we were, and was initially convinced we were there to discuss a FET.  When he eventually looked in our file, none of my notes were there!  

Once we got that little moment out of the way, and my notes had been located and faxed over from LWH where I had my ET, he was really good with us.  Whilst we were told that it was impossible to say what had gone wrong, the consultant agreed that it was probably down to the Cyclogest pessaries not being absorbed properly, and said that when we go again I could have Gestone injections as suport after ET.  He also recommended a hysteroscopy, which I'm booked in for on the 19th November.  He told me that whilst he was convinced that it was very unlikely he'll find anything, it was important to check for polyps etc before we go again.  I did go for the Killer Cell Test as I was keen to strike it off the list of possibilities, I think if our next tx failed the same way, and I hadn't gone for the test, I'd feel as though I'd wasted a cycle.  We're still waiting for our results from that.

One thing that was very interesting is that we asked the embroylogist at our ET what she thought the reason was that only 3 out of my 10 eggs had fertilised.  She told us that on inspection, my eggs had been immature, and she recommended that perhaps next time I should be given a higher dose of drugs over a longer period of time.  However, on our embryology report, she'd marked every single one of my eggs as being 'grade 1' for quality.  The consultant said he was going to speak to her as there was obviously some confusion there.  It could be that we need ICSI or assisted hatching next time.  I just wish that we didn't have to ask questions like this though, and that the report tallied with what we were told.

Anyway, we're now at the top of the NHS list, and so we're able to go again in January I think.  I'm just hoping and   that we get our much longed for BFP next time.

Sending all you ladies lots of   and  .

Rach.x


----------



## Bunjy (Jan 25, 2007)

Hi Rachel
Its really interesting to read what your DR suggested - are they a London clinic ? you mention they have done the killer cell tests - were these costly? ...I know that probably an obvious question and answer eh ! I will speak to mine about the gestone injection - I am doing an AMH test next week - Personal msg me if you want.
Kate


----------

